# Exceeded WAF on Dual-PB12-NSD's, need recommendation on smaller pair



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

Pardon me if this has been covered.

I thought the Dual-PB12-NSD's would be the least of my WAF issues with this AV refurb, but was surprised at the ferocity and endurance of the DW's reaction. I will need to be getting a smaller pair, to my dismay.

This is a room about 18' x 14' with three doors that are not always closed (which may affect my choice of ported versus sealed). The surrounds and mains are Andrew Jones Pioneer, receiver a Denon X4000.

The choices seem to me to be Dual PB-1000, Dual-SB-1000, and Dual-SB12-NSD. The first two seem to be a choice between ported or sealed. I have not yet figured out the place of the SB12-NSD in the SVS line.

I am primarily interested in movies, but also some music. I do not require that the subs shake the house, nor do I listen to Rap/Gangsta, and am only getting a pair to smooth out some of the many acoustic defects of this room (let me tell you sometime about what happened with my suggestion that we do some acoustic treatment and paint the room a nice (Munsell N5 Gray/PANTONE 17-4402 TPX Neutral Gray).

So I am interested in your experience with the smaller SVS subs, and their relative benefits. TIA. I have asked the same question of SVS, and would like to order soon.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

cwsanfor said:


> I thought the Dual-PB12-NSD's would be the least of my WAF issues with this AV refurb, but was surprised at the ferocity and endurance of the DW's reaction. I will need to be getting a smaller pair, to my dismay.
> 
> The choices seem to me to be Dual PB-1000, Dual-SB-1000, and Dual-SB12-NSD. The first two seem to be a choice between ported or sealed. I have not yet figured out the place of the SB12-NSD in the SVS line.
> 
> I am primarily interested in movies, but also some music. I do not require that the subs shake the house, nor do I listen to Rap/Gangsta, and am only getting a pair to smooth out some of the many acoustic defects of this room


Since your primary interest is movies then the PB1000 is the best option, of the ones you've listed anyway. It has a surprising amount of bass for only having a 10" driver. Except for the depth it's not much different in size, vis-a-vis the PB12, but if your other half is OK with that you should be good to go. In an 18x14 room you will have more than enough output.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

theJman said:


> Since your primary interest is movies then the PB1000 is the best option, of the ones you've listed anyway. It has a surprising amount of bass for only having a 10" driver. Except for the depth it's not much different in size, vis-a-vis the PB12, but if your other half is OK with that you should be good to go. In an 18x14 room you will have more than enough output.


Thanks JMan. Yours is sound advice, but she is way much concerned about the size of the speakers. I spoke with a gentleman at SVS today who did a great job of explaining the relative feature of the three lines, and actually I'm now deciding between the SB12-NSD and the SB-1000.

But out of respect for you and the Garden State, the first think I'm going to watch when I get it set up is the Sopranos full boxed set. She'll like that. Fagedaboutit.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

cwsanfor said:


> Thanks JMan. Yours is sound advice, but she is way much concerned about the size of the speakers. I spoke with a gentleman at SVS today who did a great job of explaining the relative feature of the three lines, and actually I'm now deciding between the SB12-NSD and the SB-1000.
> 
> But out of respect for you and the Garden State, the first think I'm going to watch when I get it set up is the Sopranos full boxed set. She'll like that. Fagedaboutit.


Done with my best Tony voice...

_hey yo, wat cha talking bout? Da ported sub beats does sealed boxes for bass, ya know? Buy dem or you gonna regret it, capiche?_ {RIP James Gandolfini} 

The SVS subs are top notch, so you certainly can't go wrong with them. Another potential option to consider is the Rythmik F12. That's a very highly regarded small subwoofer too.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

theJman said:


> Done with my best Tony voice...
> 
> _hey yo, wat cha talking bout? Da ported sub beats does sealed boxes for bass, ya know? Buy dem or you gonna regret it, capiche?_ {RIP James Gandolfini}
> 
> The SVS subs are top notch, so you certainly can't go wrong with them. Another potential option to consider is the Rythmik F12. That's a very highly regarded small subwoofer too.


Assume a North Cackalacky accent here, but a High Piedmont Urban one, not a Dukes of Hazard one:

"Y'all think the 15" wide PB-1000 (same width as my current subs) will keep ma woman from divorcing me, and be better than the higher wattage and more advanced driver 14.2" wide SB12-NSD that Darren at SVS recommends, huh?"

Actually, that's a serious question. I've never heard a sealed sub, and just don't know. I suspect either will be great, but grow weary of shipping stuff back (this has been an epic electronics upgrade learning experience, and I grow weary, but want to do this right).


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The PB1000 is a blunt instrument, so to speak, while the SB12-NSD is more of a refined one. OK, that's a bit of a generalization... the PB1000 is a subwoofer designed for the HT enthusiast on a budget, the SB12 is the step above it in the SVS product line. In your case, a pair of the latter would probably serve both purposes; past muster with your wife and provide deep bass. It's probably something worth considering.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

Done and done. I'll place the order for the SB12-NSD Duals now. Thanks much.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You're welcome. Be sure to come back and post your impressions after they've been setup and tuned.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

I shall. I'll have the weekend and a day or two to enjoy the Dual-PB-12NSD's, and then the Dual-SB12-NSD's. I have read your excellent material on the Rythmiks, but am for some reason more comfortable with SVS. I'm not sure why, maybe the return policy, close specs, who can say. Feel free to PM me if I am making some horrible error.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You'll be fine; both Rythmik and SVS are companies with excellent reputations who make some of the best subwoofers out there. I think you're about to be pleasantly surprised...


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

Ended up with:
Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers (center, surrounds, and front wides)
Cambridge Soundworks Dipole rear center surround
SVS PB12-NSD dual subs (wife seems to have gotten over them or herself, they look and sound great)
Denon AVR-X4000
Denon POA-800's (for front wides)
Panasonic 65VT60
THX Pro and ISF calibration by ChadB, which was excellent

I'm <very> happy with the system, it's maybe the best money I've ever spent.

Thanks for the advice/opinions/experience.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I think the SB12 duals are the way to go here. They should work great in your room.

I have one in a small bedroom (11x12) and it works wonderfully. 

It is mostly used for music, but when called upon for movies it does a great job.

You can also get them in piano gloss which may or may not help with the wife.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

The Wife has reconciled to the PB-12's. I am ecstatic.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

cwsanfor said:


> The Wife has reconciled to the PB-12's. I am ecstatic.


That's awesome! Now once you get them up and running u need to come back and let us all know how you, and more importantly she likes them. That's the way I would have gone had my wife shut me down on purchasing my PSA XV15. SVS PB-12'S were going to be my back up plan. Lol


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

My wife agreed on dual PSA XV30f's. Now I just got to get the funds together quickly before she changes her mind! Lol


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Mike0206 said:


> My wife agreed on dual PSA XV30f's. Now I just got to get the funds together quickly before she changes her mind! Lol


Lol, I know how that is. Those minds change to quick to often most of the times.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> That's awesome! Now once you get them up and running u need to come back and let us all know how you, and more importantly she likes them. That's the way I would have gone had my wife shut me down on purchasing my PSA XV15. SVS PB-12'S were going to be my back up plan. Lol


Well, I could not love them more. ChadB did a Audyssey Pro calibration on the system, and I am amazed. I'd never really heard great subs before- they do not call attention to themselves, are not boomy like all my prior HTIB subs, and add both musicality and muscle. 

As to the wife, you may not know, but they all get together in the Girl's Club and agree to do stuff like claiming to not see the difference between 480i and 1080x, say "I don't care about the video quality, I'm just interested in the plot", and generally express disinterest in quality AV. It's just what they do, it's a Venus/Mars thing, not really worth figuring out. I gladly settle for her just not pitching a hissy fit, but I do notice that remote in her hand a <lot> more lately.

Clearly your wife is an exception (I would not have gotten by with those PSA XV15s, I'm fairly sure), and you both are to be congratulated.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I also recently purchased dual pb12-nsd subs. Exceptional product.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

cwsanfor said:


> Well, I could not love them more. ChadB did a Audyssey Pro calibration on the system, and I am amazed. I'd never really heard great subs before- they do not call attention to themselves, are not boomy like all my prior HTIB subs, and add both musicality and muscle.
> 
> As to the wife, you may not know, but they all get together in the Girl's Club and agree to do stuff like claiming to not see the difference between 480i and 1080x, say "I don't care about the video quality, I'm just interested in the plot", and generally express disinterest in quality AV. It's just what they do, it's a Venus/Mars thing, not really worth figuring out. I gladly settle for her just not pitching a hissy fit, but I do notice that remote in her hand a <lot> more lately.
> 
> Clearly your wife is an exception (I would not have gotten by with those PSA XV15s, I'm fairly sure), and you both are to be congratulated.


That's good to hear, I hope you get to enjoy them for many years to come. And yes, my wife is part of the same group! Lol


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

*New PB2000's out this week!*

Looking forward to the SVS announcements this week. The PB2000 is about to be released, can't wait to compare specs. It will be interesting to see whether they're upgrading any other lines. Here's a link to a german SVS website with the PB2000's: http://www.sv-sound.com/produkte/ported-cabinet/pb-2000.php


----------



## Blake90 (Mar 25, 2012)

This is what was so great about the Sunfire True subs, massive ouput with a very small footprint.


----------

